# 2012 Chevy Cruze LT 600 MI TANK



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's great for an LT. The best I ever got was 40 mpg when the car was stock.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Good for you, but you probably annoy every other driver on the highway driving that slow. You become the hazard everyone else has to avoid.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Makes me wonder what I could get on my "Eco" tune


----------



## Lik407305 (5 mo ago)

thebac said:


> Good for you, but you probably annoy every other driver on the highway driving that slow. You become the hazard everyone else has to avoid.


Nah i did it in the morning going from orlando to tampa to orlando . Stayed in the right lane and it was smooth there and back . I drive like a bat from hell so im trying to develop pateince


----------



## Lik407305 (5 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Makes me wonder what I could get on my "Eco" tune


Nocap you can prolly push 50 mpg . I norice the cruze is most smooth on open roads it Hates City driving . And u have a eco you can easily top 600 without any doubt


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Back when I daily drove my 2012 LTZ I preferred to cruise at 75 - 80 and deal with the 28 - 30 MPG I was getting. Believe it or not but the EPA determines fuel economy rating at 80 MPH.





__





Document Display | NEPIS | US EPA







nepis.epa.gov


----------



## wraresheid (Oct 27, 2021)

Lik407305 said:


> Who ever did mpg rating for cruze is wrong !! Keeping it around 55-62 mph and you can get almost 615-630 mpg . You can even push 700 if you keep it around 45-55
> mpg .


Out first Cruze was a 2012 1.4L LT and my now ex is still driving it. I think it's at 200K or slightly under. I recall that model having a 15 gallon tank. The 2016 1.4L LT I currently drive has a 13 gal. tank but the range is still quite good.
About a year and a half ago (at 51,000 mi.) I replaced the stock Goodyears with Continental True Contact and the overall milage has gone down about 1.5 to 2 MPG. The Continentals are awesome, highly recommend BTW.
Here's a shot of my best with the current Cruze. My basic speed was within the 45-65 mph range.


----------



## wraresheid (Oct 27, 2021)

Lik407305 said:


> Who ever did mpg rating for cruze is wrong !! Keeping it around 55-62 mph and you can get almost 615-630 mpg . You can even push 700 if you keep it around 45-55
> mpg .


Sorry about the the double posted image.


----------



## wbsterritt (Mar 13, 2019)

2014 Eco 1.4 turbo. Back roads trip of 120 miles. 55 mph or less. Light traffic, few slow downs and/or stops. 55.2 MPG


----------

